# Popeye's Salmon Brunch



## MilburnCreek (Jul 3, 2013)

Add spinach to a fish dish and you have a powerful vitamin punch.  A little smoky flavoring from that Pipe, and you've got taste bud orgasms too.







*Introduction*

Minutes to Prepare: 5
Minutes to Cook: 25
Number of Servings: 2

*Ingredients*

4 slices low-fat Turkey bacon
1 pound Fresh Wild Salmon, cut in half
2 T. White Wine
2 T. Maple Syrup
1/2 T. Smoked Paprika
1/2 T. Black Pepper

1 10 oz. Package Fresh Baby  Spinach
4 Large Eggs 

*Directions*

1) Cook Turkey Bacon over medium heat in non-stick pan with no oil added. Remove from pan. Do NOT clean pan out.

2) Place salmon in pan used for bacon (skin side down). Pour wine and maple syrup over fish, then sprinkle with smoked paprika and pepper. Cover and cook over medium heat 10-15 minutes until done. Baste with juices once or twice while cooking. If juices run dry, add a tiny bit more.

3) Remove Salmon from pan and set aside. Do NOT clean pan. Empty spinach into pan, stir and cook 3 minutes until bright green. Do NOT cook it to death. Remove pan from stove and set aside.

4) In a SEPARATE, clean pan, cook 4 eggs. I prefer them sunny side up, but you can also choose to make them "over light" or "over hard."

5) Layer your plate: Spinach goes on first; fish on top; 2 slices of bacon on top in an "x" pattern; and two eggs on top of it all. Salt & Pepper on eggs if desired.

Serving Size: Makes two average servings ( I can easily eat both in one sitting,however)

*Tips*

1) If pan is overly dry when adding spinach towards the end of the process, just add  a touch more wine and/or syrup and scrape the bottom of the pan. 
2) Make sure you use REAL maple syrup (NOT corn syrup)
3) Use SMOKED Paprika (not standard paprika).

*Nutrition Facts*
Per serving, based on two servings

 Amount Per Serving:

  Calories	600.6

  Total Fat	27.1 g
    	  Saturated Fat	               6.4 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat        8.8 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat	9.5 g

  Cholesterol	512.3 mg
  Sodium	        536.1 mg
  Potassium    2,143.5 mg

  Total Carbohydrate	20.5 g
    	  Dietary Fiber	 3.5 g
    	  Sugars	       12.9 g

  Protein	63.9 g

 Vitamin A	               280.3 %
 Vitamin B-12	        131.2 %
 Vitamin B-6	        129.2 %
 Vitamin C	                  67.1 %
 Vitamin D	                  20.0 %
 Vitamin E	                  13.4 %
 Calcium	                  24.3 %
 Copper	                  49.1 %
 Folate	                  97.4 %
  Iron	                  47.7 %
 Magnesium	          51.7 %
 Manganese	        106.9 %
 Niacin	                119.4 %
 Pantothenic Acid    	  44.5 %
 Phosphorus    	          88.4 %
 Riboflavin	                101.2 %
 Selenium	                153.8 %
 Thiamin	                  49.2 %
 Zinc	                          33.5 %


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 4, 2013)

Another great looking recipe.  This one looks pretty simple and straightforward.  This weekend, I am going shopping for some spices to make a couple of the ones you posted up this week.


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers Chef MC:food-smiley-002:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 5, 2013)

Perfect timing cause salmon are running the columbia and are sxreaming hook me hook me for my  2 a day limit and i love spinach and a smokey pipe..thks MB..


----------



## odin (Aug 12, 2013)

MC where have you been? We need more recipes!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh milburns a recipe hoarder so hes in recipe rehab to Share more.. lingcod are thick out here.grab a plane or have ib fly a cessna out for a pickup...no wrecks yet.. + fingers


----------

